# have i lost my sex drive



## the blackwolf (May 2, 2013)

ok I have to ask this I feel like I have lost my sex drive the reason I don't know why I work a lot and just don't want to have sex with my wife anymore I know we have just had a bit of a dry spell on the sex front but I have just got are sex drive back on track but now I just don't feel like it anymore I just want to sleep and rest the wife is horny but I just don't feel like it. I even try to start a fight so she will not feel like it :scratchhead: but now I just go to bed before her and sleep :sleeping: she gets mad at this but it just I feel for the best after one month now I still feel like this I have tried to be fair and given her a orgasm from oral but then fall asleep when she is resting not giving her a chance to return the fav. what to do I want to sort this out


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

What happened during the dry spell?


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

You may want to have your T levels checked... also the best thing to re-ignite is to just do it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

See a doc and get your testosterone levels checked.

Examine yourself for resentment. Although this doesn't usually kill the sex drive, it will kill the desire for sex with her. But you are willing to give her oral so the resentment doesn't seem likely.

Do you have morning wood at all? Do you masturbate, if so how often? If you don't get erections, then also have your blood pressure checked.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Do the above and do a little libido research online. How old are you?


----------



## the blackwolf (May 2, 2013)

the dry spell was due to work I had started a new job and was having to get a lot more sleep so with her working late and me starting early I was always just asleep when she got home as for my age I,m 39.as for my doc he is about as much use as a paper fireguard he has only just stopped using leaches I think but I will check with the new doc as she maybe more help. on the sex front do I tell her what i'm feeling I think this may make things bad as she may take this the wrong way I love her but just don't want to have sex I want her to enjoy sex with me so I love giving her a orgasm but will this be taken the wrong way as well. I love her to much to make her feel bad and she knows that I have not be myself of late. ??


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely get your test levels checked.

I too am 39 and I'm on natural test booster and weight train. Made a huge difference for me.

Since my wife is LD, after many weeks, months of no sex, I lose my interest in sex and when she finally does want sex, not happening. Use it or lose it.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> Definitely get your test levels checked.
> 
> I too am 39 and I'm on natural test booster and weight train. Made a huge difference for me.
> 
> Since my wife is LD, after many weeks, months of no sex, I lose my interest in sex and when she finally does want sex, not happening. Use it or lose it.


I'm glad you where able to put it into words.

This rejection cuts into your sex drive, and I also theorize it cuts into your testosterone as well. On me I noticed my sex drive ties into motivation and feelings of well being, so you cut the sex life out and the other area's diminish.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Exactly.

When men have sex only 3x per week, it lowers our chances of heart disease / attacks and other issues by up to 50%. Dr Oz TV show.

It also raises our testosterone which makes us feel great, we are healthier and more energetic. The more sex us guys get, the better it is for us because we are mainly testosterone based.

Its not us just getting our rocks off or using women as sex objects.

So if our women want us around longer and healthier, lots of sex.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> Exactly.
> 
> When men have sex only 3x per week, it lowers our chances of heart disease / attacks and other issues by up to 50%. Dr Oz TV show.
> 
> ...


I learned sex and masterbation are two completely different things on a science show. They showed the pheremones and psychology of a true sexual engagement affected several parts of the brain and hormonal systems.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

All of the low T advertising must have worked! Dude it's called the aging process!!

Remember this is a forum with women who want to bang 3x day, 45-50yr old guys who have sex 4x a week with raging hard ons like 20yr olds, all are "above average" in size too.

Real studies show the average married couple between 35-49 has sex 6.4 times a MONTH! 

I'm late 30's and after 20 years with my wife, doing every position in the book 100 times, having more toys than a Adam and Eve flyer, I'm more than fine with 1-2 times a week.

We age just like animals do and our sex lives decrease regardless of what this forum perpetrates. Now I will say not wanting to have sex ever seems like a issue possibly a psychological one and it may be low T, but very few men really have medically diagnosed low T at mid 30's.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

OhGeesh said:


> All of the low T advertising must have worked! Dude it's called the aging process!!
> 
> Remember this is a forum with women who want to bang 3x day, 45-50yr old guys who have sex 4x a week with raging hard ons like 20yr olds, all are "above average" in size too.
> 
> ...


It wasn't "Low T" commercials which taught me this. It was going through harsh environments which stripped my drive, and I understood the environment and how you interact with it has a huge impact on your hormonal outputs.

Take two men:

1. Man 1, age 40. 100 lbs overweight, it's fat. Not very active. Goes to work, goes home, wife talks down to him. Gets sex and affection not even one time a month. Plus he's cuckholded.

2. Man 2, age 40. Tighter, trimmer and stronger than most 25 years olds. Physically active. Diets well. Alpha male, who doesn't get pushed around. Wife admires him, and gives him the attention a sexy and desireable man would recieve. Has sex 3-4 times a week or at will if he'd like.

Guy #2, will have higher testosterone, a higher sex drive

Guy #1, would have lower testosterone, more estrogen, a lower sex drive and likely ed and high stress.

One thing is true, for the most part if you don't use it you will lose it.


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

the blackwolf said:


> ok I have to ask this I feel like I have lost my sex drive the reason I don't know why I work a lot and just don't want to have sex with my wife anymore I know we have just had a bit of a dry spell on the sex front but I have just got are sex drive back on track but now I just don't feel like it anymore I just want to sleep and rest the wife is horny but I just don't feel like it. I even try to start a fight so she will not feel like it :scratchhead: but now I just go to bed before her and sleep :sleeping: she gets mad at this but it just I feel for the best after one month now I still feel like this I have tried to be fair and given her a orgasm from oral but then fall asleep when she is resting not giving her a chance to return the fav. what to do I want to sort this out


Definitely go to the doctor and get a complete physical exam and blood work to check your hormone levels (testosterone, thyroid, etc.).

Do you snore?

Are you overweight or out of shape?

Get any exercise or do you sit around a lot?

Are your schedules still opposite of each other?


----------

